# Help with a 2 head Barudan 802 machine



## embroideryplus (Nov 26, 2009)

I have recently fell into an older 2 head Barudan Beat 802 machine. I knew nothing about Barudan machines, so have been slowly learning it. Does anyone know how to turn off the second head if you don't want to use it at the moment? I was told to just turn it off, but I don't see a button, a switch, or any power, per say, going to it.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm not sure about that particular model but on my single head there is a switch that turns the head on and off. The power can still be on but if that switch is turned off nothing moves on that head.


----------



## embroideryplus (Nov 26, 2009)

Oh Thanks. I don't have that button that you are showing me, so mine must be different. I have been told that there is a toggle switch on the front of the sewing head, and just hit that switch. But the manual shows that is a thread break sensor, and when I switch it, the sewing head continues to go up and down. I just want to completely stop the second sewing head. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

You might find a round knob behind the left (as you face the machine) side of the head... mess with that one.


----------



## embroideryplus (Nov 26, 2009)

I will look for that. Thanks.


----------



## johnbol1 (Aug 19, 2010)

strange, usually blue flick switch, if you upload a pic it may help

John


----------



## Mirandaguad (Oct 4, 2013)

johnbol1 said:


> strange, usually blue flick switch, if you upload a pic it may help
> 
> John


Theare should be a lever on the right side of the head behind it. stand facing the head and reach behind it on the right and pull the lever forward and down.. that turns the head 0ff


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Mirandaguad said:


> Theare should be a lever on the right side of the head behind it. stand facing the head and reach behind it on the right and pull the lever forward and down.. that turns the head 0ff


You do realize this thread is about 3 years old. Hopefully the original poster solved the problem a long time ago.


----------



## Mirandaguad (Oct 4, 2013)

lizziemaxine said:


> You do realize this thread is about 3 years old. Hopefully the original poster solved the problem a long time ago.


No I really didn't realize the post was so old sorry guys and gals! New to the site


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Mirandaguad said:


> No I really didn't realize the post was so old sorry guys and gals! New to the site


That's okay. We all do that at first. Welcome aboard.


----------

